# Problemas com as fontes !!

## Animal-X®

Coloquei as fontes TTF no diretório certinho, iniciei o XFS e configurei o xorg para usá-lo mas as fones ainda estõa meio feias no gnome, existe mais algum acerto para que elas não fiquem tão cerrilhadas ??

----------

## Kobal

Use fontes free

ttf-bitstream-vera usa essas ae, elas são o bixo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Animal-X®

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Use fontes free
> 
> ttf-bitstream-vera usa essas ae, elas são o bixo  

 

estou tentando usar mas estão serrilhadas !!!

----------

## fernandotcl

Se seu problema é no Firefox, eu também o tenho. O negócio parece ser as fontes Arial que são muito feias. Pelo Firefox eu posso ajustar as fontes pras minhas preferidas, Bitstream Vera Sans, mas o problema é que aí elas ficam grandes demais (o controle de tamanho parece não funcionar). Com GTK eu ajusto pelo .gtkrc-2.0, então meu problema é com o Firefox mesmo.

Eu estou pensando em fazer um ~/.fonts para setar Arial como um alias para Sans, talvez isso resolva nossos problemas e então eu posto aqui o arquivo.  :Wink: 

----------

## Animal-X®

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Se seu problema é no Firefox, eu também o tenho. O negócio parece ser as fontes Arial que são muito feias. Pelo Firefox eu posso ajustar as fontes pras minhas preferidas, Bitstream Vera Sans, mas o problema é que aí elas ficam grandes demais (o controle de tamanho parece não funcionar). Com GTK eu ajusto pelo .gtkrc-2.0, então meu problema é com o Firefox mesmo.
> 
> Eu estou pensando em fazer um ~/.fonts para setar Arial como um alias para Sans, talvez isso resolva nossos problemas e então eu posto aqui o arquivo. 

 

Eu estou usando o mozillão mesmo, mas depois notei o que o ttmkdir tava dando falha de segmentação e não estava setando direito os arquivos de configuração das fontes...

Depois de reinstalar algumas coisas, mesmo assim o Sans no mozilla ainda está estranho, não testei ainda as TTFs....

----------

## Kobal

instala o firefox, ele tem a opção de configura as fontes Vera nela mesmo.

----------

## Animal-X®

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> instala o firefox, ele tem a opção de configura as fontes Vera nela mesmo.

 

Eu queria era integrar tudo, no Evolution os links abrem o Epifane, os demais programas abrem o Mozillão, queria só abrir o FireFox...

----------

## fernandotcl

Quando for abrir um link no Thunderbird, faça com que ele use o Firefox e torne a ação padrão. Nos próximos links, você poderá clicar e já visualizar a página com o Firefox.

No xorg.conf, coloque os diretórios com fontes escaláveis (TrueType, Type1 e Speedo) antes das fontes bitmap unscaled (75dpi:unscaled e 100dpi:unscaled), que por sua vez ficam antes das fontes bitmap normais (75dpi, 100dpi, CID, Local, misc, encodings e todas as outras). Se a Sans continuar estranho, veja se no fonts.conf Sans está como alias de Bitstream Vera Sans.

Quanto ao problema das fontes no Firefox, estou em dúvida se a fonte estranha é a Arial, Helvetica ou Verdana, mas depois que terminar o ~/.fonts eu posto aqui.

----------

## Animal-X®

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Quando for abrir um link no Thunderbird, faça com que ele use o Firefox e torne a ação padrão. Nos próximos links, você poderá clicar e já visualizar a página com o Firefox.

 

Eu não uso o Thunder, uso o Evolution....

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> No xorg.conf, coloque os diretórios com fontes escaláveis (TrueType, Type1 e Speedo) antes das fontes bitmap unscaled (75dpi:unscaled e 100dpi:unscaled), que por sua vez ficam antes das fontes bitmap normais (75dpi, 100dpi, CID, Local, misc, encodings e todas as outras). Se a Sans continuar estranho, veja se no fonts.conf Sans está como alias de Bitstream Vera Sans.

 

Eu não uso os path direto, uso pelo xfs, vou dar uma olhada no fonts.conf pra ver isso...

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Quanto ao problema das fontes no Firefox, estou em dúvida se a fonte estranha é a Arial, Helvetica ou Verdana, mas depois que terminar o ~/.fonts eu posto aqui.

 

Posta ia...

----------

## fernandotcl

Resolvi o problema das fontes aqui com o .fonts.config. Eu fiz uma página de testes e percebi que a vilã era a Helvetica. Se você quiser testar, salve o seguinte como ~/.fonts.conf:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

<fontconfig>

    <match target="pattern">

        <test qual="any" name="family">

            <string>helvetica</string>

        </test>

        <edit name="family" mode="assign">

            <string>sans-serif</string>

        </edit>

    </match>

</fontconfig>
```

Para as mudanças tomarem efeito, você pode ter que fechar tudo relativo à Gtk+, ou talvez reiniciar o X e o XFS.Last edited by fernandotcl on Sat Jul 17, 2004 6:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Animal-X®

Legal, vou fazer o teste aqui, valeu...

----------

## fernandotcl

Mais uma fonte feia, Lucida. Corrigi com o seguinte no fonts.conf:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

<fontconfig>

    <match target="pattern">

        <test qual="any" name="family">

            <string>helvetica</string>

        </test>

        <edit name="family" mode="assign">

            <string>sans-serif</string>

        </edit>

    </match>

    <match target="pattern">

        <test qual="any" name="family">

            <string>lucida</string>

        </test>

        <edit name="family" mode="assign">

            <string>sans-serif</string>

        </edit>

    </match>

</fontconfig>
```

E pra aplicar as configurações basta fechar os programas em GTK e reabrir.

----------

## fernandotcl

Mais uma, a "times":

```
    <match target="pattern">

        <test qual="any" name="family">

            <string>helvetica</string>

        </test>

        <edit name="family" mode="assign">

            <string>serif</string>

        </edit>

    </match>
```

----------

## Xterminator

 *Animal-X® wrote:*   

>  *Kobal wrote:*   instala o firefox, ele tem a opção de configura as fontes Vera nela mesmo. 
> 
> Eu queria era integrar tudo, no Evolution os links abrem o Epifane, os demais programas abrem o Mozillão, queria só abrir o FireFox...

 

Tava passando por aqui,sem nada pra fazer  :Smile: 

Isto deve ajudar

http://mx.grulic.org.ar/archiver/html/grulic/2001-12/msg00012.html

ou gnome-default-applications-properties

----------

## Animal-X®

 *Xterminator wrote:*   

>  *Animal-X® wrote:*    *Kobal wrote:*   instala o firefox, ele tem a opção de configura as fontes Vera nela mesmo. 
> 
> Eu queria era integrar tudo, no Evolution os links abrem o Epifane, os demais programas abrem o Mozillão, queria só abrir o FireFox... 
> 
> Tava passando por aqui,sem nada pra fazer 
> ...

 

Valeu cara, vou dar uma olhada !!!

Caramba bixo, vc tá até aqui...

----------

## Mythos

isto é um bocado [OT], conseguiste instalar bem o XFS, não tiveste qualquer tipo de problema, quais são as vantagens em relação ao reiserfs ?

----------

## Animal-X®

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> isto é um bocado [OT], conseguiste instalar bem o XFS, não tiveste qualquer tipo de problema, quais são as vantagens em relação ao reiserfs ?

 

Bom o XFS que citei aqui é o servidor de fontes do X....

Com relação ao sistema de arquivos XFS eu não posso falar nada, nunca usei, sempre use o ReiserFS que muitas vezes me salvou a pele, 2 vezes quase perdi tudo !!! Se não fosse a vantagem deste tipo de partição ter uma cópia auxiliar da partição em outro ponto do disco, estaria chorando agora a perca de 80GB de disco...

----------

## Animal-X®

Coloquei agora o Gentoo 2004.2 e ainda estou com problemas nas fontes, qualquer direitório que tem fontes TTF, ao executar o "ttmkdir -o font.scale" dá falha de segmentação !!! Não consigo rodar mesmo...

Agora minhas fontes estão sem Anti-Alias, que pode ter acontecido na hora de compilar o Gnome?

----------

## Xterminator

 *Animal-X® wrote:*   

> Coloquei agora o Gentoo 2004.2 e ainda estou com problemas nas fontes, qualquer direitório que tem fontes TTF, ao executar o "ttmkdir -o font.scale" dá falha de segmentação !!! Não consigo rodar mesmo...
> 
> Agora minhas fontes estão sem Anti-Alias, que pode ter acontecido na hora de compilar o Gnome?

 

tenta deste jeito.

ttmkfdir fonts.dir -o fonts.scale

mkfontdir

----------

## Animal-X®

 *Xterminator wrote:*   

>  *Animal-X® wrote:*   Coloquei agora o Gentoo 2004.2 e ainda estou com problemas nas fontes, qualquer direitório que tem fontes TTF, ao executar o "ttmkdir -o font.scale" dá falha de segmentação !!! Não consigo rodar mesmo...
> 
> Agora minhas fontes estão sem Anti-Alias, que pode ter acontecido na hora de compilar o Gnome? 
> 
> tenta deste jeito.
> ...

 

Vou tentar !!! Mas estou pensando seriamente em voltar para o slack....

----------

## Kobal

Nem acredito que vc até hoje não resolveu isso. 

 *Quote:*   

>  fernandotcl 

 

Vamo começar nessa final de semana agilizar a gentoo-howto-br  

Vc ja criou a conta no SF ?

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> isto é um bocado [OT], conseguiste instalar bem o XFS, não tiveste qualquer tipo de problema, quais são as vantagens em relação ao reiserfs ?

 

Eu já usei XFS, usava a raíz do sistema com XFS e o /home com reiserfs.

A impressão que tive é que é um tanto mais lento, depois de parar de usar li uns docs dizendo que a real recomendação para XFS é pra servidores mesmo e não pra desktop.

Ja viu os benchmarqs do reiserfs 4? Vai vir detonando tudo, reiserfs4 vai dominar os desktops legal e com altíssima perfeormace, talvez não demore muito pra ficar estável  :Wink: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Vamo começar nessa final de semana agilizar a gentoo-howto-br  
> 
> Vc ja criou a conta no SF ?

 

Eu estou um pouco atarefado esses dias, mas amanhã devo ter um tempinho extra pra criar a conta (mas não prometo  :Very Happy: ). Eu preciso escrever o tutorial do acpid que eu já tenho quase pronto nos arquivos de configuração comentados. Precisamos também iniciar uma thread pra discutir tutoriais do iptables, e definir o nome do projeto. Eu estava pensando em "Projeto de Documentação Extra do Gentoo Linux em Língua Portuguesa". Precisa também de um nome unix, com de 3 a 8 letras em caixa baixa. Pensei em "prodeg-pt". Idéias?

Criem uma thread pra responder... Essa aqui já está bem off-topic.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Animal-X®

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Nem acredito que vc até hoje não resolveu isso. 

 

No Gentoo não mas no Slack10 tá blz !!!!

Gentoo agora é só pra zoar...

Fui !!!

----------

